

Angus King and His 10 Principles of Effective Leadership - bmaier
http://makesomethinghappen.net/2008/05/16/pioneer-of-student-laptop-program-gov-angus-king-speaks-on-leadership/

======
coglethorpe
This actually looked like a good list. I'm doing some of the items, but I
really need to work on building a team. My current partner is dead weight.

~~~
0x44
To state your comment more effectively, you should have said, "My current
partner would make a most excellent boat anchor."

As albertcardona mentioned, it's always best to remain positive when you're in
a leadership position.

~~~
coglethorpe
Another good point. After thinking it over, he'd make a much better buoy than
an anchor. He is a man of rather grand stature.

I still don't think I'm doing this right. Another opportunity for growth is in
front of me.

------
andreyf
"10 principles of effective leadership"? Really?

What crap! Who is voting this up? I want my story-downvote feature!

